# Epoxy over Polyurethane??



## mpjmeyer

I just applied my 2nd coat of polyurethane on my bar top but still need several coats to create a level surface. Is it possible I can pour Parks Super Glaze Epoxy over the polyurethane? 

If so, will masking tape around the edges stop the epoxy from running down? 

Will I still have the "glossy" appearance?


----------



## Steve Neul

It would be better if the epoxy were used on bare wood however it should work over the polyurethane. It would be best to roughen the poly with some 100x sandpaper prior to applying the epoxy. It would make a better bond. 

I'm not sure what you mean about the epoxy running down. You don't want the epoxy on the edges of the top as well? If not you can hold the finish to the top with masking tape. It should come out much glossier than it was with the poly.


----------



## cabinetman

mpjmeyer said:


> I just applied my 2nd coat of polyurethane on my bar top but still need several coats to create a level surface. Is it possible I can pour Parks Super Glaze Epoxy over the polyurethane?
> 
> If so, will masking tape around the edges stop the epoxy from running down?
> 
> Will I still have the "glossy" appearance?


IMO, I would stick with the polyurethane. How are you applying the polyurethane? What do you mean "level surface"? 

I've had the epoxy soak past the masking tape, or allow it to release. You could get lucky though. Is there some reason you wouldn't want the material to flow over the edge?








 





 
.


----------

